# Safest cake flavor for our dogs



## angel_chow (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello! My Chowder is turning 2 on the 10th & I want her to have a cake, sadly, I don't know how to bake. What is the safest cake flavor for our little ones? Please help! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You need to be careful that the cake has no artificial sweetner - sugar substitutes can be deadly for dogs. The standard ingredients in a white or applesauce, or molassis cake are edible for dogs. - flour, sugar, eggs, milk, baking powder, vanilla. A kosher cake may be safer in terms of not havong any surprising incredients. . Obviously chocolate is a no-no. Too much sugar is not great for them. I would go with a natural cream cheese or whip cream as opposed to frosting. You might ask your big store bakery if they have a human/dog cake they make - larger ones do. One around here does an applesauce cake with peanut butter topping. It is not great, but it is edible. I would ask to see the ingredients and see if any are dangerous to dogs.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Doggie Birthday Cake Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Dog Birthday Cake Recipes

Maybe something like one of these? I would be afraid to use a regular box cake.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

A lot of the doggie boutiques have a bakery area where you could order a nice birthday treat. Personally I find that a toy birthday cake works nice for pictures, and then standard everyday treats are welcomed by the doggie. I normally give Sassy a little steak or another special food instead of the sweets.


----------



## ZoeyPuppy (Sep 26, 2012)

If you don't really want to make your own mix, there is a company called Puppy Cake that has premade mixes for dogs as well as icing. I believe that they cost about $7 with shipping (but I'm not absolutely sure about the price) so it may be cheaper than going to a special bakery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My two love carrotts so I have made a pupcake w/a variation of this--less sugar, etc. I did not frost mine but did the candle routine for pix. For Lisi's b-day we had company & I did a trifle so we just gave the pups treats at the end. They don't get many treats so they loved that. 
Another idea is to do a form of cheese cake w/out the sugar. My two love cheese---but of course they only get a tiny, tiny tid-bit. If you check the internet you can find recipes. 
Pumpkin are applesauce or banana bread (sans nuts) is also a good choice. No raisins or chocolate.


----------



## angel_chow (Aug 1, 2012)

Geez. Thanks everyone!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

